# Rear Slide Cover



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I know there has been people wanting something to cover the rear bed slide out and one day walking through walmart I found it.
A tarp just the right size to cover slide out.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

On top of my must do's. Nice find and installation







Retracting will be quicker and the inside cleaner.
But I kindly request a post "sleep under it while raining" report. I wonder if the rain will be louder or puddle and stress the anchors.
While at Fort Wilderness during tropical Isaac. The rain noise on the flat roof slide out was surprisingly loud. Afterwards it was covered in tree and caterpillar stuff. 
My idea is to make the same setup out of greenhouse shade cloth. Rain would be quieted and deflected with no worries about gusts of wind removing it.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I can tell you from last night / this mornings rain storm/ tornado warning at east fork lake in Ohio that the dw and I didn't wake up from the rain on the cover. When we were awake and heard the light rain and it was louder in the main trailer then in the slide out.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like it pasts that test. I might have to rethink my idea and just copy yours...cheers!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

What size is the tarp ?? I keep forgetting to measure the slide when it's out...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

sulvester10,
I like the idea of a cover on the slide to keep the debris off of it and to cut down the rain noise but..
Just to make sure I am on the same page with you, you would still have to get the ladder out and remove the tarp before traveling right? Wouldn't it just be easier to use a squeegee to remove the debris since you already have the ladder out?
crunchman


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I like that idea, looks good. I would really like a retracting one though so there is less work but I guess the pull out is to big for it. Do you not need any kind of center support for the rain? It may help in keeping it cooler in summer too.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

i will get the size of the tarp next time I go to the trailer. as far as putting it on i just slide out the slide about a foot so I can climb on the bumper and lean on the slide out to pre hang the tarp on the hooks. taking it off is just the reverse order. as far as rain it did hold some water but dripped through within a day. I was thinking of putting a string from the center loop to a weight or bungee attached to the trailer to address the water holding problem.


----------

